# What Do I Do?



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I just cleaned out my aquarium since I just lost one of my fish after 5 years. I "fluffed up" the gravel and A LOT of waste came out, just as I thought. All decorations are clean, and the gravel is very clean, but the water is now cloudy, with waste particles everywhere.

My filter is doing a pretty good job at this ( has only been a few hours now) but is there any other way to make the water good again, and clear it up, other than just waiting a week or so (maybe longer) for the filter to clear it up?

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## firemouth (Dec 30, 2009)

give it time or put some water clearing stuff in it.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

*~ cleaner ~*

Yes,
I currently have:
* API Stress Coat
* Tetra Care Ammonia Detox


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I advise against the stress coat, from something i read very recently on the these forums. Apparently it just irritates the fish and tricks it into producing more of a slime coat. Maybe in this case it would be beneficial, idk.

Just make sure the filter doesn't clog from all the debris. I would wash the pads every few hours to keep a spike from happening from the decaying matter, in addition to putting ammonia, nitrite and nitrate blocker in.

You need to regularly clean your gravel with a siphon attached to a big plastic cylinder. You start the siphon and move the siphon in and out of the gravel. The gravel will get sucked up a few inches, and will fall back down due to it being rock, but any debris will continue up and out of the tank.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

see, my siphon is pretty old, and is broken lol. I just didn't use it ( not wise lol)


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Get any remaining fish out. Any fish that are in there right now are just being harmed by all that waste and debris. If it's empty, just do massive water changes. Pretty much empty it out and fill it back up with clean water. That will take a whole lot of work off the filter, and will take much less time. A little more work on your part, but that's what this hobby is all about, right?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

shouds like you need a new python quick


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Ehm, I think a python would kill his fish. Im guessing firefox corrected you when you spelled syphon lol (its siphon).


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Cam, I don't think you have a problem other than the way it looks. How are your fish? The debris floating around will not harm your fish. If it did, how could wild fish ever survive in muddy lakes and rivers? Just be patient and let the filter do its thing. I don't like the idea of adding chemicals to our tanks, ever, unless it is absolutely necessary and we know exactly what it will do. The waste might be releasing some ammonia but it was already doing that. Partial water changes couldn't hurt but I wouldn't go to the extreme of empting the tank.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, that's what I am doing, partial water changes.
the fish are fine and normal


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

lemons said:


> Ehm, I think a python would kill his fish. Im guessing firefox corrected you when you spelled syphon lol (its siphon).


umm, NO. do yourself a favor and dont attempt to correct me.

*PYTHON* No Spill Clean and Fill 25 ft. Gravel Vac


















http://www.google.com/products?clie...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCwQrQQwAg


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow 

That's a high tech siphon ya got there. I just use plastic tubing that I bought from lows lol.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Pythons cost a lot though, but I hear they work really well.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

well, thats the "high end" version with all the bells and whistles. you really dont "need" the faucet adapter and all that other stuff. the regular python is reasonably priced, and does a great job.
the "No Spill Clean and Fill" is awesome though. definitely makes things A LOT easier during WC.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Ya, I have a clear plastic siphon that I bought at lowes for 18 cents a foot that does everything that the python does...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

firemouth said:


> ...or put some water clearing stuff in it.


fm: excuse me here but Cam whatever you do do not put a flocculation agent in that tank!

TR


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^A new year and a new ridiculous technical term from Jones! Flocculation? I haven't heard that word since AP Chem!

As for Cam, you need some sort of a gravel vac. No rush, but it will help. Personally I swear by the Python. It isn't expensive, maybe $30 for the 25 footer. I think I have a 25 footer with a 20 foot extension. It is a nice, super flexible yet durable hose and it hooks up to the sink in a snap with out any mucking about with a homemade crap thing. And it comes with a brochure to buy some creepy affinity products likes boxers and panties...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

You can get the python is you want, but...
What I did is this:
Measured the size of the little downspout thing of my sink, and went to lowes and found the appropriate sized hose. It was something like 18 cents per foot for regular clear plastic hose. I got like 25 feet. Then a hose clamp easily secures it to the spigot. If you already have a threaded end on your spigot in your sink, you can buy the same hose and one of those plastic hose end replacements to attach to the hose and then to the sink. Much cheaper. You won't have any fancy valve or anything... but I don't see how that is needed... and if you really wanted you could by a little PVC valve to do the job. Would cost you maybe $15 total with valve, hose connector, and 50 feet of hose.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, if you look online, there are many DIY versions of the python that are much cheaper when you make them. Almost all of the parts can be found at Home Depot


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Buy a python,. make a python, do a gravel vac with a regular everyday gravel vac into a bucket. It honestly does not mater HOW you gravel vac, just that it does happen in the future so you don't have to worry about this again. 

There is no more "decaying material" now in the tank than there was before, in this instance it is only more visible. It will do little if not nothing to your tank chemistry. Doing some minor filter maintenance (no using chlorinated water for this) to help with preventing the debris from blocking up the filter is a good idea. Otherwise it will honestly just take care of itself, an in less than a week. Maybe 2-3 days. It is probably mostly clear by the time you get this post LOL.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Obsidian, Cam said yesterday that he is doing partial water changes and that everything is fine.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL that answers that then. Wake up Obsidian.


----------

